# Hello to all



## Geoff.W (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello Wildcampers.
  My name is Geoff (log in name a bit of a give away really), I am married to Clare and have 2 children Steven 12 and Chloe 22mths. Must confess I have been a regular "guest" for several months so I thought I really should join. We have been camping caravaning and motorhoming for more years than I am prepared to admit to, including some wild camping. We now own an oldish (late 70's) G.M.C. with Nu-Wa body (no I'de never heard of them either),in which we have spent a Month for each of the last 2 summers touring around Europe, mainly wild camping. I must also add that I have enjoyed following some of the discussions on here and hope I may be able to add a little of my own thoughts to them. 

 Many regards Geoff.

p.s. How do I up load a picture on to the "what have you got" thread.


----------



## sundown (Nov 23, 2007)

hi, geoff  and welcome 
                to upload your photos go tohttp://www.photobucket.com "you have to join"  and upload your photos there.      then, to paste your photo on  "what youve got" click the img code at the bottom of the photo and paste it.   hence youve got it 
  sundown


----------



## cipro (Nov 23, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hello Wildcampers.
> My name is Geoff (log in name a bit of a give away really), I am married to Clare and have 2 children Steven 12 and Chloe 22mths. Must confess I have been a regular "guest" for several months so I thought I really should join. We have been camping caravaning and motorhoming for more years than I am prepared to admit to, including some wild camping. We now own an oldish (late 70's) G.M.C. with Nu-Wa body (no I'de never heard of them either),in which we have spent a Month for each of the last 2 summers touring around Europe, mainly wild camping. I must also add that I have enjoyed following some of the discussions on here and hope I may be able to add a little of my own thoughts to them.
> 
> Many regards Geoff.
> ...



http://photobucket.com/register.php try this and follow on screen instuctions
and welcome to the site  all the best Tim


----------



## cipro (Nov 23, 2007)

sundown said:


> hi, geoff  and welcome
> to upload your photos go tohttp://www.photobucket.com "you have to join"  and upload your photos there.      then, to paste your photo on  "what youve got" click the img code at the bottom of the photo and paste it.   hence youve got it
> sundown



Hi sundown u beat me too it u old dog


----------



## sundown (Nov 23, 2007)

*get your specs*

c'mon cipro-----you shoulda gone to specsavers----im just a pup
         Sundown


----------



## cipro (Nov 23, 2007)

sundown said:


> c'mon cipro-----you shoulda gone to specsavers----im just a pup
> Sundown



YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are right silly me had sunglasses on


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hello Wildcampers.
> My name is Geoff (log in name a bit of a give away really), I am married to Clare and have 2 children Steven 12 and Chloe 22mths. Must confess I have been a regular "guest" for several months so I thought I really should join. We have been camping caravaning and motorhoming for more years than I am prepared to admit to, including some wild camping. We now own an oldish (late 70's) G.M.C. with Nu-Wa body (no I'de never heard of them either),in which we have spent a Month for each of the last 2 summers touring around Europe, mainly wild camping. I must also add that I have enjoyed following some of the discussions on here and hope I may be able to add a little of my own thoughts to them.
> 
> Many regards Geoff.
> ...


   hi welcome enjoy


----------



## Trevor (Nov 23, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hello Wildcampers.
> My name is Geoff (log in name a bit of a give away really), I am married to Clare and have 2 children Steven 12 and Chloe 22mths. Must confess I have been a regular "guest" for several months so I thought I really should join. We have been camping caravaning and motorhoming for more years than I am prepared to admit to, including some wild camping. We now own an oldish (late 70's) G.M.C. with Nu-Wa body (no I'de never heard of them either),in which we have spent a Month for each of the last 2 summers touring around Europe, mainly wild camping. I must also add that I have enjoyed following some of the discussions on here and hope I may be able to add a little of my own thoughts to them.
> 
> Many regards Geoff.
> ...


Hello Geoff and wellcome,
What they did not tell you was that when you paste the image link into your post you will not see the photo, if you want to check, click on preview post first and you should see your photo then click post.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi.

 Many thanks for the advice, but I think I must have done some thing wrong, when I paste in the link I get the IMG code but when I preview all I get is a small box with a red cross in it.






[/IMG]

Please HEEEELLLP.

Thanks in anticipation Geoff.


----------



## Trevor (Nov 24, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hi.
> 
> Many thanks for the advice, but I think I must have done some thing wrong, when I paste in the link I get the IMG code but when I preview all I get is a small box with a red cross in it.
> 
> ...



HI Geoff,
You seem to have IMG http twice, in photobucet right click image code it will turn blue then click on copy, then paste it into your post and you dont do anything else apart from adding your mesage. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 24, 2007)

Many thanks Trevor.
  Got it sorted now.





Zalazanto Hungary.

Again many thanks to Sundown, Cipro & Trevor for all your help.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Trevor (Nov 24, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Many thanks Trevor.
> Got it sorted now.
> 
> 
> ...



Only to glad to help mate, nice van, good photo.


----------

